# x chi vuol smettere di fumare



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

leggete il libro di Carr Allen "E' facile smettere di fumare" 
funziona....ve lo giuro....non e' un msg promozionale
leggetelo e non ve ne pentirete......
dopo ragionerete nn da ex fumatori ma da non fumatori


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

si ma te lo devono regalare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma te lo devono regalare.


 cioe?
costa 10 euro....l'ho trovato tranquillamente in libreria


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cioe?
> costa 10 euro....l'ho trovato tranquillamente in libreria
















ma no..dicono che funzia solo se qualcuno ti regala il libro, non lo puoi comprare tu.
io ne ho regalati due a natale


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

a me l'ha regalato brugola
Se vuoi Ale te lo regalo

10 euro?? ah brugolè, ci siam dati alle spesoneeeeeeeeee


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me l'ha regalato brugola
> Se vuoi Ale te lo regalo


funziona?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no..dicono che funzia solo se qualcuno ti regala il libro, non lo puoi comprare tu.
> io ne ho regalati due a natale


 ah nn avevo capito
la tua e' una leggenda
io l'ho comprato x me....e ha funzionato....


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah nn avevo capito
> la tua e' una leggenda
> io l'ho comprato x me....e ha funzionato....


ma dai?
allora mi rifaccio dare quello regalato a quella bottegaia di asu


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Io l'ho regalato l'anno scorso a mio padre, ma fuma sempre.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> funziona?


 funziona garantito.....unica condizione
devi predisporti mentalmente che vuoi smettere davvero......


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> funziona garantito.....unica condizione
> devi predisporti mentalmente che vuoi smettere davvero......


e ma allora non vale...


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io l'ho regalato l'anno scorso a mio padre, ma fuma sempre.


 ma l'ha letto almeno?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

io non voglio smettere di fumare.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma l'ha letto almeno?


penso solo una parte.
Glielo regalai prima che partisse per il mare, in modo che avesse anche tempo, ma niente da fare.

Ci ho perso le speranze.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> penso solo una parte.
> Glielo regalai prima che partisse per il mare, in modo che avesse anche tempo, ma niente da fare.
> 
> Ci ho perso le speranze.


 eh allora dilla tutta
lo stesso allen dice che durante la lettura si fumera' normalmente
e' solo dopo aver finito di leggerlo che fa il suo effetto


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> eh allora dilla tutta
> lo stesso allen dice che durante la lettura si fumera' normalmente
> e' solo dopo aver finito di leggerlo che fa il suo effetto


nel senso che la carta delle pagine è abbastanza leggera per rollarla?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel senso che la carta delle pagine è abbastanza leggera per rollarla?


 si e oltre a quello col libro c'e un panetto di Hashish in omaggio con foto e dedica di marco pannella


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si e oltre a quello col libro c'e un panetto di Hashish in omaggio con foto e dedica di marco pannella


che sarebbe pure doveroso.
smetterla di fumare quelle merde di sigarette e fumare solo maria


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non voglio smettere di fumare.


nemmeno io voglio smettere di fumare.... poche (anche perchè me le godo di più quando fumo poco) ma fumerò sempre.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

beh provate a leggerlo
datemi retta
parola di ex fumatore accanito
nn sapete cosa vi perdete a liberarvi di quella merda di nicotina


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che sarebbe pure doveroso.
> smetterla di fumare quelle merde di sigarette e fumare solo maria
















Non tocchiamo questo tasto.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> beh provate a leggerlo
> datemi retta
> parola di ex fumatore accanito
> nn sapete cosa vi perdete a liberarvi di quella merda di nicotina


Alex devi anche aver voglia di farlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> beh provate a leggerlo
> datemi retta
> parola di ex fumatore accanito
> nn sapete cosa vi perdete a liberarvi di quella merda di nicotina



non ha funzionato molto bene su di te. ragioni da ex fumatore anziché da non fumatore


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ha funzionato molto bene su di te. ragioni da ex fumatore anziché da non fumatore


 lo sai te come ragiono io......si si
ragiono da ex fumatore quando colgo le differenze dal punto di vista fisico che provo ora e quelle che provavo prima....


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Alex devi anche aver voglia di farlo.


 te prova a leggere il libro...la voglia ti viene....


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

se volete vi elenco i benefici fisici che sto trovando dopo poco piu di un mese senza sigarette
-maggior resistenza allo sforzo fisico (x chi fa attivita' fisica)
-maggior resistenza a non sentire la stanchezza specie la sera,i fumatori hanno diciamo una peggior propensione a tirar dritto fino al mattino senza sentire il cosiddetto abbiocco o occhio pesante se preferite
-la mattina ci si sveglia decisamente piu riposati e rilassati ...ricordo che da fumatore andavo a letto prestissimo eppure la mattina dopo mi sembrava di aver dormito appena poche ore
-via quegli orribili attacchi di tosse
-niente puzza sui vestiti
-niente alito a mo' di fogna di calcutta
-udite udite....anche il sesso migliora...fidatevi di alexantro vostro...vi ho mai deluse?
 quindi alla fine piu energia in tutto e x tutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo sai te come ragiono io......si si
> ragiono da ex fumatore quando colgo le differenze dal punto di vista fisico che provo ora e quelle che provavo prima....



non lo so come ragioni, ma sei tu che ti sei definito ex fumatore dopo aver detto che il libro ti insegna ad essere un non fumatore.
per cogliere queste differenze non c'è bisogno di un libro: basta smettere di fumare.


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> funziona garantito.....*unica condizione*
> *devi predisporti mentalmente che vuoi smettere davvero*......


Ehm..veramente questa è l'unica consdizione che serve per smettere..E ti assicuro che in quel caso non serve neanche il libro

Buscopann


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

che roba! se sei predisposto mentalmente a smettere di fumare se ti dicono che funziona anche la coda di salamandra essiccata nella minestra può andare bene...
un libro come smettere di dire caxxate no oppure bisogna essere predisposti? mi sa che io non lo sono, risparmiate i soldi...


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ehm..veramente questa è l'unica consdizione che serve per smettere..E ti assicuro che in quel caso non serve neanche il libro
> 
> Buscopann


 serve serve
avevo provato a smettere tempo fa senza libro
le crisi erano notevoli...dopo 2 mesi ho ripreso....dopo aver letto il libro non ho piu toccato una sigaretta senza accusare alcuna crisi di astinenza.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> che roba! se sei predisposto mentalmente a smettere di fumare se ti dicono che funziona anche la coda di salamandra essiccata nella minestra può andare bene...
> un libro come smettere di dire caxxate no oppure bisogna essere predisposti? mi sa che io non lo sono, risparmiate i soldi...


 la pensavo come te quando alcuni amici mi hanno parlato di questo libro....poi oh liberi anche di non crederci.....fate vobis


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> serve serve
> avevo provato a smettere tempo fa senza libro
> le crisi erano notevoli...dopo 2 mesi ho ripreso....dopo aver letto il libro non ho piu toccato una sigaretta senza accusare alcuna crisi di astinenza.....


Non è il libro che ti è servito..Eri tu che avevi voglia di smettere, mentre l'altra volta ti sembrava di avere voglia di smettere.
Non è difficile smettere di fumare. Chi non ce la fa è perchè non vuole smettere..punto

Buscopann


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

bah pensate cio che volete ma provatelo a leggere...non e' manco lungo......datemi retta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se volete vi elenco i benefici fisici che sto trovando dopo poco piu di un mese senza sigarette
> -maggior resistenza allo sforzo fisico (x chi fa attivita' fisica)
> -maggior resistenza a non sentire la stanchezza specie la sera,i fumatori hanno diciamo una peggior propensione a tirar dritto fino al mattino senza sentire il cosiddetto abbiocco o occhio pesante se preferite
> -la mattina ci si sveglia decisamente piu riposati e rilassati ...ricordo che da fumatore andavo a letto prestissimo eppure la mattina dopo mi sembrava di aver dormito appena poche ore
> ...



il tutto dopo un mese... e soprattutto dopo un mese ti definisci un non fumatore. gajardo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




15 anni che fumo e, escludendo influenze o raffreddori, non ho mai dato un colpetto di tosse; ho l'alito che profumo di fiorellino; i miei vestiti non puzzano perché ho questa disgraziatissima abitudine di lavarli; se necessario reggo dormendo una media di 2 ore a notte e comunque è raro che ne dorma più di 5. non mi esprimo sullo sforzo fisico perché quasi da un anno impossibilitata a farne (e non per le sigarette), ma fino a un anno fa non ho mai avuto il benchè minimo problema, fosse in palestra, in bici o a fare traslochi (è un mondo difficile). quella del sesso te la dò per buona: che il tabagismo possa dare impotenza è risaputo. ma è un problema riservato a voi maschietti, a ognuno il proprio.
ma... in BEN un mese che non fumi più, non hai notato nessuna differenza nel sentire sapori e profumi? è stata la prima vera differenza che ho notato, assieme al portafoglio più pesante (ma alla lunga, non dopo un mese).














* prego?*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> che roba! se sei predisposto mentalmente a smettere di fumare se ti dicono che funziona anche la coda di salamandra essiccata nella minestra può andare bene...
> un libro come smettere di dire caxxate no oppure bisogna essere predisposti? mi sa che io non lo sono, risparmiate i soldi...



stavo pensando di scriverne uno, avevo giusto bisogno di qualche entrata extra


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il tutto dopo un mese... e soprattutto dopo un mese ti definisci un non fumatore. gajardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che non puzzi lo dici te xche magari nn ti senti
prova a uscire a fumare una sigaretta poi metterti vicino a un non fumatore che ha quindi l'olfatto piu sviluppato del tuo  e senti cosa ti dice.....chiaro che non metterai i panni in lavatrice dopo ogni sigaretta fumata eh???......mai dato un colpetto di tosse?e la stanchezza? o il senso di spossatezza?mai manco quelli??

si ovvio anche i sapori si sentono di piu li avevo omessi.....
io dopo un mese mi definisco un non fumatore xche ora mi da pure fastidio se qualcuno mi fuma vicino
che te devo di'


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

ah il libro parla anche di probabili reazioni aggressive o seccate dei fumatori se gli illustri l'utilita dello stesso....
cosa che sta accadendo a quanto vedo e leggo.........


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2009)

io ho smesso da 4 anni e mezzo, nel momento in cui un mio collega mi ha detto che non avrei mai smesso. Non ho letto nessun libro..Ho semplicemente buttato il pacchetto di sigarette. Eh si che a me piaceva un mucchio fumare.
Ho deciso che tra qualche anno tornerò a togliermi lo sfizio del fumo. Mi metterò la sera sul divano davanti alla tv a fumare la pipa come i vecchi. Mi è sempre piaciuto un sacco il profumo del fumo di pipa. L'involuzione della specie..dalla pippa alla pipa..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

chiaro che si riesce a smettere anche senza libro volendo......


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah il libro parla anche di probabili reazioni aggressive o seccate dei fumatori se gli illustri l'utilita dello stesso....
> cosa che sta accadendo a quanto vedo e leggo.........


 e il* LIBRO* dice come Abramo venne contattato sul serio e cioè via messenger?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah il libro parla anche di probabili reazioni aggressive o seccate dei fumatori se gli illustri l'utilita dello stesso....
> cosa che sta accadendo a quanto vedo e leggo.........



non confondere il seccato con il divertito, è un grave errore.
per me è ridicolo dover avere bisogno di un libro per smettere di fumare. chi lo fa è perché ha bisogno di farsi lavare il cervello.
guarda che bella mossa di marketing: quello che l'umanità intera (si parla di fumatori) non sopporta è l'ex fumatore (tu definisciti come vuoi, ma questo sei) che diventa un rompipalle con i fumatori, dimenticandosi d'esserlo stato fino a 5 minuti prima. quello che io definisco il fumatore pentito. quello che probabilmente ha sempre fumato fregandosene che accanto ci fosse qualcuno a cui desse fastidio (ora mi dirai ASSOLUTAMENTE NO IO NON L'HO MAI FATTO, giassò, quindi prego risparmiamelo); altra cosa che il fumatore non sopporta è che qualcuno cerchi di fargli il lavaggio del cervello affinchè smetta di fumare. Chissà come mai il geniale autore di questo libro prevedeva reazioni strane da parte dei fumatori. qualcuno mi aiuti a svelare questo mistero 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sai a me cosa fa veramente incazzare? che un pirla sia diventato ricco (perché di libri ne ha venduti un fottio) scrivendo quattro stronzate su un libro che per una oscurissima ragione, deve o dovrebbe diventare una bibbia.


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

adesso il *LIBRO *lo voglio!


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non confondere il seccato con il divertito, è un grave errore.
> per me è ridicolo dover avere bisogno di un libro per smettere di fumare. chi lo fa è perché ha bisogno di farsi lavare il cervello.
> guarda che bella mossa di marketing: quello che l'umanità intera (si parla di fumatori) non sopporta è l'ex fumatore (tu definisciti come vuoi, ma questo sei) che diventa un rompipalle con i fumatori, dimenticandosi d'esserlo stato fino a 5 minuti prima. quello che io definisco il fumatore pentito. quello che probabilmente ha sempre fumato fregandosene che accanto ci fosse qualcuno a cui desse fastidio (ora mi dirai ASSOLUTAMENTE NO IO NON L'HO MAI FATTO, giassò, quindi prego risparmiamelo); altra cosa che il fumatore non sopporta è che qualcuno cerchi di fargli il lavaggio del cervello affinchè smetta di fumare. Chissà come mai il geniale autore di questo libro prevedeva reazioni strane da parte dei fumatori. qualcuno mi aiuti a svelare questo mistero
> 
> ...


parla per te. io non sono mai stato seccato così in vita mia...anche più della coda di salamandra...


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

io non vi rompo le palle
semplicemente volevo solo darvi un consiglio poi se qualcuno ha la coda di paglia x quel che mi riguarda puo anche farsi in vena il bicarbonato che non me puo fregar di meno.......
ps il geniale autore e' morto qualche anno fa x cancro ai polmoni
ps2 quando fumavo in luoghi ristretti chiedevo sempre se dava fastidio....se ero all'aperto no non me ne poteva fregar di meno
ps3 angelodelmale....non te ne frega niente del libro??'benissimo puoi anche nn partecipare a sta discussione...ti vedo un p'o alterata....il fumo genera anche stress e nervosismo non lo sai?
informati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che non puzzi lo dici te xche magari nn ti senti
> prova a uscire a fumare una sigaretta poi metterti vicino a un non fumatore che ha quindi l'olfatto piu sviluppato del tuo  e senti cosa ti dice.....chiaro che non metterai i panni in lavatrice dopo ogni sigaretta fumata eh???......mai dato un colpetto di tosse?e la stanchezza? o il senso di spossatezza?mai manco quelli??
> 
> si ovvio anche i sapori si sentono di piu li avevo omessi.....
> ...



guarda che il fatto che tu puzzassi non significa che tutti puzzino...
non ho fumato per oltre un anno e sono stata accanto, nell'arco di quel tempo, a fumatori che puzzavano e fumatori che non puzzavano. non nascondiamo la mancanza, o la carenza, di igiene dietro l'odore delle sigarette. ma tu come fumi... ops... fumavi? ti mandavi il fumo volutamente sui jeans per farli puzzare? no perché io non capisco come si possa puzzare così incredibilmente fumando all'aperto (ormai solo all'aperto si può fumare) e ficcando regolarmente ogni giorno la roba in lavatrice... forse per ridurre il consumo energetico e il conseguente impatto ambientale, la lavatrice gira molto meno spesso?
mai dato un colpetto di tosse (fatta eccezione... no l'ho già scritto, non è che devo ripetere), quindi? se vuoi mi procuro una polmonite così recupero tutto il tempo perduto...
sì, mi è capitato di sentirmi molto stanca, tipo dopo aver lavorato dalle 7 del mattino alle 23 per quattro giorni di fila e dormento 0 - 2 o 3 ore la notte. sicuramente è stata colpa delle sigarette.
il fatto che ti dia fastidio che ti si fumi accanto è solo perché ti va venire voglia di fumare. non vorrai provare a raccontarcela vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> parla per te. io non sono mai stato seccato così in vita mia...*anche più della coda di salamandra*...


ti diamo un'innafiatina vediamo se ti ripigli?



























   ma che rincoglionito


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai a me cosa fa veramente incazzare? che un pirla sia diventato ricco (perché di libri ne ha venduti un fottio) scrivendo quattro stronzate su un libro che per una oscurissima ragione, deve o dovrebbe diventare una bibbia.


 non e' bibbia pero' aiuta
il pirla comunque e' morto gia da un p'o
poi fate una ricerca x internet su sto libro e leggete recensioni e commenti.......oppure se proprio nn ci credete leggetelo voi stessi....non prendo una percentuale sulle vendite....tranquilli
se siete poi cosi' morti di fame (costa 10euro) fatevelo prestare


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che il fatto che tu puzzassi non significa che tutti puzzino...
> non ho fumato per oltre un anno e sono stata accanto, nell'arco di quel tempo, a fumatori che puzzavano e fumatori che non puzzavano. non nascondiamo la mancanza, o la carenza, di igiene dietro l'odore delle sigarette. ma tu come fumi... ops... fumavi? ti mandavi il fumo volutamente sui jeans per farli puzzare? no perché io non capisco come si possa puzzare così incredibilmente fumando all'aperto (ormai solo all'aperto si può fumare) e ficcando regolarmente ogni giorno la roba in lavatrice... forse per ridurre il consumo energetico e il conseguente impatto ambientale, la lavatrice gira molto meno spesso?
> mai dato un colpetto di tosse (fatta eccezione... no l'ho già scritto, non è che devo ripetere), quindi? se vuoi mi procuro una polmonite così recupero tutto il tempo perduto...
> sì, mi è capitato di sentirmi molto stanca, tipo dopo aver lavorato dalle 7 del mattino alle 23 per quattro giorni di fila e dormento 0 - 2 o 3 ore la notte. sicuramente è stata colpa delle sigarette.
> il fatto che ti dia fastidio che ti si fumi accanto è solo perché ti va venire voglia di fumare. non vorrai provare a raccontarcela vero?


 gne gne gne gne
marchese?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti diamo un'innafiatina vediamo se ti ripigli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, ma se mi passi una siga... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7cvi-QVZ3qQ&feature=related


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io non vi rompo le palle
> semplicemente volevo solo darvi un consiglio poi se qualcuno ha la coda di paglia x quel che mi riguarda puo anche farsi in vena il bicarbonato che non me puo fregar di meno.......
> ps il geniale autore e' morto qualche anno fa x cancro ai polmoni
> ps2 _quando fumavo in luoghi ristretti chiedevo sempre se dava fastidio....se ero all'aperto no non me ne poteva fregar di meno_
> ...




non si tratta di coda di paglia, e si vede che ti ostini a non capire. è classico dei fumatori che smettono di fumare. è una trappola in cui cascano almeno il 95% di questi. smettono di fumare e cominciano a dispensar consigli affinché anche gli altri lo facciano. mi sembra un po' della serie "signore se proprio io non posso essere magra fai almeno che tutte le altre siano dei cessi".
ps mi spiace, ma quando ha scritto il suo libro di sicuro non l'ha fatto per il bene dell'umanità, diversamente l'avrebbe distribuito gratuitamente. non prendiamoci in giro, era destinato al mercato, come ogni libro, che male c'è?
ps2 ma non ci dire, da non crederci  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps3 come non mi frega del libro? mi frega eccome! a volte mi attirano anche le fesserie, ho bisogno anche di frivolezza.
il vero stress e nervosismo è dato dal fatto che non sto fumando da qualche giorno perché son malata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




però con questa ultima tua hai dimostrato di come possa diventare fastidioso un fumatore che diventa ex fumatore. via, ora passiamo al fatto che la pelle respira di più e sembra più giovane, non fumando


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gne gne gne gne
> marchese?


appena fatto grazie


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

si vede
ripeto
se non interessa la discussione basta non partecipare....non c'e bisogno di alterarsi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> no, ma se mi passi una siga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












































oh biBBitaro, c'hai le sigaaarette??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si vede
> ripeto
> se non interessa la discussione basta non partecipare....non c'e bisogno di alterarsi



si vede cosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




farti presente che secondo me sostieni cagate, è sintomo del fatto che sono alterata?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   rinizia a fumare, dammi retta


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si vede cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no e' il modo in cui lo dici
e' palese che sei alterata.......
sara' l'aria di casa


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si tratta di coda di paglia, e si vede che ti ostini a non capire. è classico dei fumatori che smettono di fumare. è una trappola in cui cascano almeno il 95% di questi. smettono di fumare e cominciano a dispensar consigli affinché anche gli altri lo facciano. mi sembra un po' della serie "signore se proprio io non posso essere magra fai almeno che tutte le altre siano dei cessi".
> ps mi spiace, ma quando ha scritto il suo libro di sicuro non l'ha fatto per il bene dell'umanità, diversamente l'avrebbe distribuito gratuitamente. non prendiamoci in giro, era destinato al mercato, come ogni libro, che male c'è?
> ps2 ma non ci dire, da non crederci
> 
> ...


anche se smettessi di fumare  con te non funzionerebbe...


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

cambiamenti della pelle non gli ho notati
anche se la mia pelle e' sempre stata vellutata tant'e che il mio soprannome e' "pelle di pesca"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> anche se smettessi di fumare  con te non funzionerebbe...



hai ragione, sembro già troppo una ragazzina. se sembrassi ancora più giovane dimostrerei 5 anni e non si spiegherebbe perché vado a lavorare


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appena fatto grazie


 ti sei appena fatta un marchese?
era meglio un conte..i conti tornano...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no e' il modo in cui lo dici
> *e' palese che sei alterata.......*
> sara' l'aria di casa



ma da dove nasce tanta conoscenza tra me e te che ti permette una così spiccata analisi? abbiam mai mangiato la minestrina assieme?
non se ne accorge sto pirla (giusto per citare un presente) se sono veramente alterata o meno, figuriamoci tu che non so manco chi sei


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai ragione, sembro già troppo una ragazzina. se sembrassi ancora più giovane dimostrerei 5 anni e non si spiegherebbe perché vado a lavorare


 sei la migliore...l'ho sempre sostenuto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque ti vorrei regalare un libro su come smettere di essere ironica...vedrai come verrai a cacarmi il caxxo anche tu dopo ahahahhaha


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma da dove nasce tanta conoscenza tra me e te che ti permette una così spiccata analisi? abbiam mai mangiato la minestrina assieme?
> non se ne accorge sto pirla (giusto per citare un presente) se sono veramente alterata o meno, figuriamoci tu che non so manco chi sei


 l'ho notato sulla discussione razzista di la'


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cambiamenti della pelle non gli ho notati
> anche se la mia pelle e' sempre stata vellutata tant'e che il mio soprannome e' "pelle di pesca"


 dai che eri già fortunato prima di incontrare il *LIBRO 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*, pensa se ti avessero chiamato palle di pesca....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> *sei la migliore...l'ho sempre sostenuto...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siamo amici perché sei intelligente.

dai regalamelo che non so mai cosa leggere al bagno: ormai so a memoria tutti gli ingredienti del dentifricio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> l'ho notato sulla discussione razzista di la'




non confondiamo il cioccolato con la cacca.
là si parlava di cose serie, qua si stronzeggia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> dai che eri già fortunato prima di incontrare il *LIBRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono sicura di potercela fare


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non confondiamo il cioccolato con la cacca.
> là si parlava di cose serie, qua si stronzeggia


 lo decidi te quali sono le cose serie?
cioe terroni e polentoni sono cose serie...
dai x piacere....adesso tira anche fuori il federalismo e l'assistenzialismo al sud allora gia che ci sei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo decidi te quali sono le cose serie?
> cioe terroni e polentoni sono cose serie...
> dai x piacere....adesso tira anche fuori il federalismo e l'assistenzialismo al sud allora gia che ci sei


e chi lo deve decidere quello che per me è serio? un libro?

il razzismo, è una cosa seria. di quello si parlava ieri, e ti ricordo che c'è stato anche chi ha vantato di esserlo. se ti butti a capofitto nelle discussioni senza sapere di cosa si sta parlando non è colpa di nessuno.
ciò nonostante hai dato il tuo bel contributo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

sto sbagliando qualcosa?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

la LUUUNA NERA!




ma non sarà palese che mi altero troppo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> la LUUUNA NERA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















mi dissocio formalmente da questa tua ironia.



ma dove hai trovato questa foto?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi dissocio formalmente da questa tua ironia.
> 
> 
> 
> ma dove hai trovato questa foto?


 formalmente ma non nel contenuto sig.ra pirletta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




me l'ha mandata una zingara....
insieme al sòle e al carro(ccio)


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io dopo un mese mi definisco un non fumatore xche ora mi da pure fastidio se qualcuno mi fuma vicino
> che te devo di'


 
un buon motivo per non smettere di fumare è la paura di diventare come tutti gli ex fumatori...intolleranti e cagachezz con i fumatori


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un buon motivo per non smettere di fumare è la paura di diventare come tutti gli ex fumatori...intolleranti e cagachezz con i fumatori


è vergognoso come si trattino i fumatori oggi!! io mi sento molto discriminata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a proposito 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ieri c'è stata una sentenza che permette di coltivare in casa maria. Ti possono arrestare solo se ti cuccano che è matura. Cioè, ti devono beccare proprio quando è matura


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

alt....io non cago il ***** a nessuno....sia ben chiaro.....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> alt....io non cago il ***** a nessuno....sia ben chiaro.....


a nessuno son parole grosse...


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a nessuno son parole grosse...


 voi alla fine siete nessuno o non siete niente se preferite .....sia ben chiara sta cosa


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Io*

Io conosco un metodo infallibile per smettere di fumare.....!!Mettersi nel di dietro le sigarette accese.....!!Smetterai di fumare....ma in alcuni continui a comprarle o passi ai sigari....!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io conosco un metodo infallibile per smettere di fumare.....!!Mettersi nel di dietro le sigarette accese.....!!Smetterai di fumare....ma in alcuni continui a comprarle o passi ai sigari....!!!


 pero' se in quel momento soffri di fattori diciamo di flatulenza la cosa puo essere assai pericolosa.......


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> voi alla fine siete nessuno o non siete niente se preferite .....sia ben chiara sta cosa


vedi? quindi caghi il cazz0 a noi


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi? quindi caghi il cazz0 a noi


 cagare il caxxo al niente e' come non cagarlo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cagare il caxxo al niente e' come non cagarlo.....


chi ha parlato?


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*...*

Dai non litigate...volete una sigaretta?


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non litigate...volete una sigaretta?


 ho smesso


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non litigate...volete una sigaretta?


lui non fuma più


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

c'e chi non fuma piu
e c'e chi non tromba piu....o tromba male.....


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*....*

Io non ho mai iniziato....!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho mai iniziato....!!


 saggia decisione


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> c'e chi non fuma piu
> e c'e chi non tromba piu....o tromba male.....


e non ci son più le mezze stagioni...


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e non ci son più le mezze stagioni...


 e mi stan venendo le rughe....e mio marito guarda quelle piu giovani


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho smesso


 anch'io e senza libri
sono oggettivamente più sana e più bella con i radicali tutti in gattabuia.
sarà che egoisticamente tengo più alla mia salute che a quella degli altri , basta che non mi fumino in faccia
facciano


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io e senza libri
> sono oggettivamente più sana e più bella con i radicali tutti in gattabuia.
> sarà che egoisticamente tengo più alla mia salute che a quella degli altri , basta che non mi fumino in faccia
> facciano


 smettendo hai trovato benefici dal punto di vista fisico e mentale?


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*.....*

Mai fumato...ne bevuto....son goloso....dolci e cioccolata....!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> smettendo hai trovato benefici dal punto di vista fisico e mentale?


mentale non saprei.fisico senz'altro


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e mi stan venendo le rughe....e mio marito guarda quelle piu giovani


ma un commento originale, tanto per provar l'ebrezza di qualcosa di nuovo, lo partorisci mai?
possibile che se una non ti da' ragione debba per forza essere non trombante, rugosa e cornuta? minchia che squallore!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mentale non saprei.fisico senz'altro


 allora non ero io il solo pazzo visionario????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 come cercava di fare credere angelodelmale


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma un commento originale, tanto per provar l'ebrezza di qualcosa di nuovo, lo partorisci mai?
> possibile che se una non ti da' ragione debba per forza essere non trombante, rugosa e cornuta? minchia che squallore!!


 era una frase fatta non riferita a te (come tu hai detto nn ci sono le mezze stagioni) anche xche obbiettivamente come faccio a sapere se sei cornuta o hai le rughe dato che nn ti conosco??? (nn so manco l'eta che hai)....se ti sei chiamata in causa da sola il problema e' tuo e hai la coda di paglia
il non trombante era x fare il verso a chi diceva la medesima affermazione al sottoscritto quando contraddiceva qualcuno evidentemente a corto di vie argomentative
ciau


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelo sostiene che aver bisogno di un libro per smettere sia ridicolo e sono completamente d'accordo.
che fumare faccia male è innegabile; ognuno è libero di decidere per sé


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> angelo sostiene che aver bisogno di un libro per smettere sia ridicolo e sono completamente d'accordo.
> che fumare faccia male è innegabile; ognuno è libero di decidere per sé


 ha sostenuto anche che il fumo nn fa puzzare,nn fa venir la tosse,nn nuoce alla salute ecc ecc


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ha sostenuto anche che il fumo nn fa puzzare,nn fa venir la tosse,nn nuoce alla salute ecc ecc


_non nuoce alla salute_ non l'ha detto per niente perchè non siamo coglioni venuti giù dalla piena ieri ai quali bisogna far scoprire l'acqua calda.Chi fuma sa perfettamente gli effetti  sulla salute. Io pure fumo parecchio ma non ho mai la tosse, cazz0 devo farci?? non dico mica che l'assenza di tosse implichi che non mi fa male...
Ti sei solo incazzzato perchè ti è stato detto che rompi i coglioni come tutti i fumator pentiti.
anche se lo scopo del tuo tred era solo quello di consigliare un metodo che con te  ha funzionato.
ma scherzare e prendersi per il culo qua dentro ci sta tutto  eh??
relax and enjoy


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

a parità d'igiene un non fumatore non avrà addosso sicuramente odore di fumo; non è che si possa sfuggire alla logica.
con gli estranei ,ripeto che m'importa poco di fare la "testimone dell'anti siga" diffondendo il verbo porta a porta 
se tengo ad una persona , magari , preferirei non si facesse del male...ma rimane un a libera scelta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _non nuoce alla salute_ non l'ha detto per niente perchè non siamo coglioni venuti giù dalla piena ieri ai quali bisogna far scoprire l'acqua calda.Chi fuma sa perfettamente gli effetti sulla salute. Io pure fumo parecchio ma non ho mai la tosse, cazz0 devo farci?? non dico mica che l'assenza di tosse implichi che non mi fa male...
> Ti sei solo incazzzato perchè ti è stato detto che rompi i coglioni come tutti i fumator pentiti.
> anche se lo scopo del tuo tred era solo quello di consigliare un metodo che con te ha funzionato.
> ma scherzare e prendersi per il culo qua dentro ci sta tutto eh??
> relax and enjoy


io sono rilassatissimo specie da quando nn fumo piu
e' risaputo che il fumo aumenta le pulsazioni e che quindi incrementa ansia e nervosismo.......ah gia non e' vero niente
e' solo frutto della fantasia di qualche diversamente abile


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io sono rilassatissimo specie da quando nn fumo piu


strano..chi smette di fumare in genere è isterico.
cmq è proprio vero, il fumatore  pentito è una delle peggiori categorie umane..invece di avere più comprensione per i fumatori (avendo fumato per una vita) poi diventa il peggior nemico di chi fuma e sembra abbia visto la luce.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io sono rilassatissimo specie da quando nn fumo piu
> e' risaputo che il fumo aumenta le pulsazioni e che quindi incrementa ansia e nervosismo.......ah gia non e' vero niente
> * e' solo frutto della fantasia di qualche diversamente abile*


potresti iniziare a drogarti.
Non pesante, roba leggera ma buona.


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> strano..chi smette di fumare in genere è isterico.
> cmq è proprio vero, il fumatore pentito è una delle peggiori categorie umane..invece di avere più comprensione per i fumatori (avendo fumato per una vita) poi diventa il peggior nemico di chi fuma e sembra abbia visto la luce.


 io ho comprensione
non me ne frega niente...drogatevi,bevete...io volevo solo dare un consiglio
che il fumatore pentito e' isterico e' una caxxata come il fatto della sigaretta che aiuta a digerire......sono tutti lavaggi del cervello e voi ci cascate in pieno....informatevi anche da un medico


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> potresti iniziare a drogarti.
> Non pesante, roba leggera ma buona.


 ho gia dato anche li'.....bei tempi quelli


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io ho comprensione
> non me ne frega niente...drogatevi,bevete...io volevo solo dare un consiglio
> che il fumatore pentito e' isterico e' una caxxata come il fatto della sigaretta che aiuta a digerire......sono tutti lavaggi del cervello e voi ci cascate in pieno....informatevi anche da un medico


ma certo che volevi solo dare un consiglio, io tra l'altro quel libro l'ho regalato a due persone e ho intenzione di comprarmelo.
mi chiedo solo perchè chi smette di fumare diventa così rompicoglioni con chi fuma, avendolo fatto per anni...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io ho comprensione
> non me ne frega niente...drogatevi,bevete...io volevo solo dare un consiglio
> * che il fumatore pentito e' isterico e' una caxxata* come il fatto della sigaretta che aiuta a digerire......sono tutti lavaggi del cervello e voi ci cascate in pieno....informatevi anche da un medico


è arrivato lui bello fresco!!
essendo dipendente dalla nicotina quando la elimini hai necessariamente un peggioramento dell'umore..non è che sia fantascienza


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è arrivato lui bello fresco!!
> essendo dipendente dalla nicotina quando la elimini hai necessariamente un peggioramento dell'umore..non è che sia fantascienza


 la dipendenza da nicotina la puoi smaltire chimicamente (ripeto chimicamente quindi dentro il tuo corpo) in una settimana al massimo.....dopo e' tutta una questione di cervello


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi chiedo solo perchè chi smette di fumare diventa così rompicoglioni con chi fuma, avendolo fatto per anni...


 xche gli ex tossici vanno a parlare nelle scuole?
xche gli ex terroristi tengono seminari nelle universita?
stesso motivo....


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

io ho smesso di fumare da tre mesi, anche se facevo sport fumavo molto 10 al dì più o meno farcite, tant'è che la nicotina c'era sempre 

il segreto per smettere ? bhooooo ? sinceramente mi son chiesto : faccio sport o gioco ?

ed ho smesso

più fiato, meno puzza, più soldi

il chè non è male


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

esatto
anche il risvolto economico nn e' da sottovalutare......


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche gli ex tossici vanno a parlare nelle scuole?
> xche gli ex terroristi tengono seminari nelle universita?
> stesso motivo....


infatti sono contraria.
che smettano senza smerigliare gli altri


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

a pensarci un po' mi sento di aver visto la luce, perché no?
è la vittoria della della forza di volontà che ti porta a maggiore benessere e risparmio di quattrini
non è poco


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

certo, mi ci pago la piscina !

volere solo volere

ho smesso ben altro, il fumo è stato il meno; certo è che dopo un caffè qualcosa mi manca


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti sono contraria.
> che smettano senza smerigliare gli altri


 
ciao simpatia !

propriò così anche a me pare pura ipocrisia

_"Si sa che la gente da buoni consigli se non può dare cattivo esempio"_

la frase non è mia_




_


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ciao simpatia !
> 
> propriò così anche a me pare pura ipocrisia
> 
> ...


ciao zyppone caro !!! stai bene?


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

zi zi zi 

padrone della mia vita, risparmiatore di soldini, varie novità ed addominali di fuori, e nuove interessanti possibilità lavorative (nuovo capo, nuovo ruolo, nuovo priogetto tutto mio!!!!)

diciamo che mi sto impegnando come forse non ho fatto mai 

mangio soltanto, lavoro e mi alleno

si vive mica malaccio così sai ? averlo capito prima 

che piacere risentirti Brugoletta  !


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> zi zi zi
> 
> padrone della mia vita, risparmiatore di soldini, varie novità ed addominali di fuori, e nuove interessanti possibilità lavorative (nuovo capo, nuovo ruolo, nuovo priogetto tutto mio!!!!)
> 
> ...


sappi che mi hai sempre fatto sangue


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sappi che mi hai sempre fatto sangue


anche se non fuma più?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao zyppetto!


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

necessito di sedie senza ruote, perchè son volato di sotto ... cacchio, mica puoi rivelarti così di punto in bianco 
ecco trovata la faccina più appropriata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





circa 236 denti all'appello !


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche se non fuma più??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao Asudem tutto bene !   

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma porc ! Asudem, non bucar il palloncino sai !  

	
	
		
		
	


	





mica era solo il fumo, tremo non tremo tremo non tremo 


conferme conferme conferme  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sò felice come quando mi davan l'ovetto kinder  !


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ciao Asudem tutto bene !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cioè??
e che t'è successo?? tutto in una volta??
bravissimo!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

mi avete svaccato il topic.....


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Alex*

Già......e adesso?Dai ti difendo io.....!!


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Gennaio 2009)

Ho trovato il libro in internet.
Quando ho un po' di tempo lo leggo.
Ho già provato cerotti, pastiglie, gomme da masticare e CD di rilassamento.
Una prova in più non fa male.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Giobbe*

Hai provato sigari cubani?


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai provato sigari cubani?


Ho provato sigari (non cubani) per gioco, per passare un'ora davanti a una birra, non perché mi piace fumarli. Sono pestilenziali.


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè??
> e che t'è successo?? tutto in una volta??
> bravissimo!!!


si si tutto in una volta, era da fare 

o si riparte bene o nulla


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Gennaio 2009)

A me invece leggere certe cose (specie certi toni "rilassati") ha  fatto solo venir voglia di accendere una sigaretta dopo l'altra...


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me invece leggere certe cose (specie certi toni "rilassati") ha fatto solo venir voglia di accendere una sigaretta dopo l'altra...


ma di quelle simpatiche vero?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma di quelle simpatiche vero?


Non far la furbetta che quelle te le sei prese tutte tu!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho trovato il libro in internet.
> Quando ho un po' di tempo lo leggo.
> Ho già provato cerotti, pastiglie, gomme da masticare e CD di rilassamento.
> Una prova in più non fa male.


 appunto
poi il libro non e' manco lungo.....si legge bene


----------



## Old Holly (15 Gennaio 2009)

L'ho letto tutto per bene.
Ho resistito 2 giorni ed ero cattiva come una iena!
Indi ho serenamente mandato a quel paese la bibbia antifumo e ho ricominciato a fumare come prima e più di prima!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Holly ha detto:


> L'ho letto tutto per bene.
> Ho resistito 2 giorni ed ero cattiva come una iena!
> Indi ho serenamente mandato a quel paese la bibbia antifumo e ho ricominciato a fumare come prima e più di prima!!!


 si vede che non eri convinta di voler smettere....


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Holly ha detto:


> L'ho letto tutto per bene.
> Ho resistito 2 giorni ed ero cattiva come una iena!
> Indi ho serenamente mandato a quel paese la bibbia antifumo e ho ricominciato a fumare come prima e più di prima!!!


oh bottegaia??
non ti si vede da una vita e non dici altro?


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

Holly ha detto:


> L'ho letto tutto per bene.
> Ho resistito 2 giorni ed ero cattiva come una iena!
> Indi ho serenamente mandato a quel paese la bibbia antifumo e ho ricominciato a fumare come prima e più di prima!!!


aspetta che srrivi la nipotina ; intanto in sua presenza non lo farai


----------



## Old Holly (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh bottegaia??
> non ti si vede da una vita e non dici altro?


Ciao bella!
Per Natale mi hanno regalato il DS e sono stata impegnatissima a finire un  gioco!!!


----------



## Old Holly (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta che srrivi la nipotina ; intanto in sua presenza non lo farai


Non mi ci far pensare...


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Holly ha detto:


> Ciao bella!
> Per Natale mi hanno regalato il DS e sono stata impegnatissima a finire un gioco!!!


cos'è il ds???
come stai?
quanti siete?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cos'è il ds???
> come stai?
> quanti siete?


Nintendo DS. 
Sto benino.
Siamo 4 gatti...


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

cosa balli , holly?


----------



## Old Aleluja (15 Gennaio 2009)

comunque molti dei non e ex fumatori fumano...d'inverno..


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

gli ignoranti dicono che chi non fuma piu e' piu nervoso di un fumatore
errato
il fumo aumenta le pulsazioni,quindi i fumatori sono piu esposti a comportamenti di nervosismo (si vede infatti)
provate a contarvi le pulsazioni prima o dopo aver fumato una sigaretta
(adesso qualcuno si incazza)


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> leggete il libro di Carr Allen "E' facile smettere di fumare"
> funziona....ve lo giuro....non e' un msg promozionale
> leggetelo e non ve ne pentirete......
> dopo ragionerete nn da ex fumatori ma da non fumatori


Uno smette di fumare quando impara a volersi bene (ed, ovviamente, quando e se le cose girano benino)....


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Uno smette di fumare quando impara a volersi bene (ed, ovviamente, quando e se le cose girano benino)....


 questo e' scritto nel vangelo?


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo e' scritto nel vangelo?


Ovviamente

Il Vangelo delle Cose Viste Dopo la Tempesta. 
Author : J.C.S. 
Editor: Teodòr Aggratis. 
Costo: un sorriso.


----------



## Old Sad (16 Gennaio 2009)

*Beh Alexantro ..*



Alexantro ha detto:


> eh allora dilla tutta
> lo stesso allen dice che durante la lettura si fumera' normalmente
> e' solo dopo aver finito di leggerlo che fa il suo effetto


io l'ho letto tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma non ho smesso ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

grazie figliolo......se la pecora si smarrisce tu sarai il pastore che la ricondurrai sulla retta via.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ovviamente
> 
> Il Vangelo delle Cose Viste Dopo la Tempesta.
> Author : J.C.S.
> ...


siamo a cavallo gente


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> grazie figliolo......se la pecora si smarrisce tu sarai il pastore che la ricondurrai sulla retta via.....


Vieni all'ovile, che divido pane e pesce con te, uomo senza speranza......


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siamo a cavallo gente


Sono a buon punto, neh ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Gennaio 2009)

in dollari quanto vale un sorriso?


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in dollari quanto vale un sorriso?


L'equivalente di una birra alla spina in un locale senza *****tti


----------

